# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  [Nên xem] Ngã ngửa với chất lượng của iPhone 5

## fantasysl06

*Rất nhiều iPhone dính lỗi trầy xước vỏ ngoài và mọi việc vẫn chưa dừng lại*

iPhone 5rất hấp dẫn nhưng bạn cũng không thể cầm máy 24/24. Đôi lúc, bạn vẫn phải đặt điện thoại lên bàn hoặc cho vào túi xách, bên cạnh những thứ lỉnh kỉnh khác. Tất nhiên, chẳng ai muốniPhone 5bị trầy xước song chất liệu quá nhạy cảm luôn dễ tổn thương trước ngoại lực.

Quay trở lại thời điểm Apple trình làng iPhone 5, Phó chủ tịch Phil Schiller khẳng định smartphone được chăm chút hết mức, vỏ ngoài làm hoàn toàn bằng nhôm và kính cường lực. Thậm chí, ông còn miêu tảiPhone 5 như một kiệt tác nghệ thuật và công nhân Foxconn rất cẩn thận khi thao tác. Đáng tiếc, người dùng hiện chỉ nhận được sản phẩm với nhiều vết xước khi vừa đập hộp.


​
Liệu đây có phải lỗi của riêng lô hàng đầu tiên hay chính là nhược điểm quá lớn của iPhone 5? Và liệu Apple có biết chuyện này trước khi phát hành rộng rãi dòng điện thoại mới?

Apple vừa khẳng định, doanh số iPhone 5 vượt qua kỷ lục bán hàng từng thiết lập trên iPhone 4S. Thế nên, không quá lạ lẫm khi tin xấu cũng được phát tán nhanh chóng. Trong cuộc khảo sát trên trang MacRumors, 1/3 trong số 1.260 người được hỏi xác nhận tình trạng iPhone 5 đã xây xước vỏ ngoài.

Nhiều fan nói rằng, nguyên liệu chế tạo iPhone 5 không phải nhôm nguyên chất mà Apple sử dụng tạp chất, nhằm mang đến trọng lượng nhẹ hơn sắt không gỉ được dùng trên iPhone 4/4S. Tất nhiên, tạp chất này cũng mềm hơn và dễ bị xước hơn.


​
Theo nguồn tin chưa được kiểm chứng, một công nhân đang làm việc tại Foxconn tiết lộ, chỉ có 10% lượngiPhone 5 được sản xuất đảm bảo yêu cầu chất lượng và phần còn lại đều khá ẩm ương.

Rõ ràng, đây chỉ là thông tin không xác thực và đến từ một nhân viên rất bình thường. Thế nhưng trục trặc mà người dùng gặp phải cũng gióng lên hồi chuông cảnh báo rằng, Apple đang “chém gió” sản phẩm mới quá mức. Cho đến giờ, không ai dám chắc chắn về độ bền của iPhone 5 và mọi việc phải chờ tới tháng 10 khi lô hàng cũ bán hết để tìm câu trả lời sáng tỏ.

*Còn bây giờ, Apple vẫn chưa bình luận gì xung quanh vấn đề này. Nếu bạn mua phải chiếc iPhone 5 không toàn vẹn, hãy cất máy vào hộp và mang đến Apple Store càng sớm càng tốt. Còn tại những nơi chưa phân phối chính thức, nếu dự định mua iPhone 5 thì bạn hãy nghiên cứu thật kỹ và lựa chọn cửa hàng thật uy tín.*


*Nhiều người gặp phải hiện tượng vàng màn hình và vỏ máy trầy xước dù vừa khui hộp.*

Các nhược điểm lớn trên iPhone 5 đang tiếp tục được người dùng xẻ. Sau khi phát hiện bản đồ Apple Maps còn quá nhiều sai sót, khách hàng tiếp tục phải đối mặt với những chiếc iPhone 5 không còn nguyên vẹn khi vừa đập hộp. Cú sốc này được ghi nhận sau khi iPhone 5 chính thức lên kệ (21/9) và ngày càng nhiều trường hợp được ghi nhận.
 

​_iPhone 5 trầy xước dù vừa khui hộp.​_
​_Rất nhiều người nhận được iPhone 5 không nguyên vẹn.​_
iFan đã phải chờ đợi rất lâu trước khi nhận được iPhone 5, song họ nhanh chóng thất vọng khi nhìn thấy các đường khía và trầy xước xung quanh thân máy. Vấn đề này không chỉ gặp phải trên phiên bản màu đen mà iPhone 5 màu trắng cũng gặp tình trạng tương tự. Chúng xuất phát từ lỗi sản xuất trước khi đóng gói điện thoại và Apple chắc chắn chưa làm tốt khâu hậu kiểm.

Theo trang GsmArena bình luận, iPhone 5 sử dụng chất liệu nhôm anod hóa có đặc tính mềm, dễ dàng lưu lại vết xước hoặc bong tróc lớp phủ màu, đặc biệt là dọc các cạnh mỏng. Điều này cũng khó tránh khỏi sau một thời gian sử dụng nên bạn phải tìm cách bảo vệ smartphone của mình. Tuy nhiên, việc iPhone 5 thiếu hoàn hảo dù mới khui hộp khiến người dùng thực sự bức xúc.

​_Nếu bạn cố tình cào xước vỏ máy, dấu vết lưu lại rõ ràng.


​_Trong một tình huống khác, một số tín đồ iPhone 5 đang phát hiện màn hình bị vàng (khi so sánh iPhone 5 với iPhone 4/4S). Theo trang CultofMac, chuyện này không quá đáng ngại bởi Apple phải sử dụng một loại keo kết dính màn hình. Do lớp keo này chưa khô nên gây màn hình hơi vàng. Trên lý thuyết, hiện tượng này thường tự động biến mất sau vài ngày hoặc vài tuần.

Tuy nhiên, người vẫn cảm thấy hoang mang khi nhận được một sản phẩm không trọn vẹn. Chẳng ai muốn chờ đợi sắc vàng biến mất hoặc chúng có thể không bao giờ quay trở lại như nguyên bản.

​_Màn hình của iPhone 5 vàng hơn iPhone 4/4S.​_
​​*Mr ESC (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)*​

----------


## nuhoang

HIX sao hàng mới lại lỗi nhiều đến vậy chứ =.=!

----------

